# help



## millz (Sep 11, 2017)

hi im new i just got a ornamental baboon tarantula from a expo its a sling how should i take care of it any tips and good advice its my second tarantula my first was a costa rican stripe knee this is my first sling and i dont know if i should mist or not

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 11, 2017)

You got an H. maculata as a second tarantula? That was a really awful decision.  You realize this species can put you in the hospital with a bite, right? Here are the bite reports on this species. Here are some of my favorite excerpts:



			
				Cyris69 said:
			
		

> Took about 30 seconds to feel the pain, which soon became excruciating. I'm not a panicky person so this was not a huge deal. Every 5 minutes or so I could feel the venom which I can only describe as someone injecting me with bleach. I could feel it creep inch by inch up my arm through all my veins and an 1hr later it was in my chest and was making breathing a little painful. It wore off about 5-6 hours later but my thumb is still in pain and stiff and its been 5 days now!





			
				Draiman said:
			
		

> I thoroughly underestimated this spider's venom. 3 days after the bite, I developed muscle cramps all over my back, and the level of pain was unprecedented - I'd never had such severe back pain before. 6 days after the bite, I woke up in the morning feeling nauseous, and today, 7 days post-bite, I'm still feeling nauseous. The muscle pain is also still present. Mind you, this was a 0.5" sling! Clearly a spider not to be messed with.





			
				uninterested said:
			
		

> The one that got me was about 2 inches long... luckily it wasn't one of the 5inch brutes. It latched on for a good 2 seconds, then let go and I managed to re-cup it. Immediate pain, which grew and grew with each heartbeat. It felt like every time my heart pumped, boiling water was seeping up through my hand.


Misting is pointless. It adds humidity for a very short period of time and then it's gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 11, 2017)

My advice is simple.. exchange it for something else. This is not a good T for beginners.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## millz (Sep 11, 2017)

lol thanks for all the warnings but im not worried one bit now do you have any advice so i can care for her properly and i do not plan on returning the T once she gets bigger im gunna put her in a 35 gallon hexagon tank

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Funny 6 | Face Palm 3


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> lol thanks for all the warnings but im not worried one bit now do you have any advice so i can care for her properly and i do not plan on returning the T once she gets bigger im gunna put her in a 35 gallon hexagon tank


That tank is way too big for a T. They thrive in small, cozy containers. <edit> I'm just going to bow out of this thread and let someone with more tact handle this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 11, 2017)

Man... You'll probably regret this decision. They're super fast and aren't hesitant to bite at all. Couple that with really nasty venom and you've got yourself a terrible second T. There's two "kinds" of Tarantulas, the Old worlds and the New worlds. You just got an old world, and not just any OW, you got an H. maculata

A 35 gallon hexagon tank is WAY too big for a T. If you think any baboon is a good tarantula while you're just starting out, I doubt you'd know how to care for them properly. I've been bitten by an OW and trust me it is *not *fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone that does there homework properly should be able to get H. mac as a second T... but you sir, haven't.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Award 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes that is true. A sling is probably going to be less likely to bite and easier to manage. Big it's still an OW


----------



## chanda (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok, so everyone agrees that an _H mac._ is not the best choice for a second tarantula. Heck, I've been keeping T's for 8 or 9 years now and have a current collection of 20-odd T's, plus an assortment of scorpions, centipedes, true spiders, and other inverts - and I'm _still_ not sure I'm "ready" for an _H. mac_.

But... OP already has the spider. It was purchased at an expo, so returning it or exchanging it for something else is not an option. The expo has no doubt ended, the dealer has packed up and gone home, and the spider - for better or worse - is in the hands of a relative newbie keeper.

Warnings have been given. The toxicity of the venom and speed of the spider have been pointed out. Further pointing out the inadvisability of purchasing this spider are - at this point - far too late to accomplish anything.

Perhaps someone who has experience with the species can chime in with the appropriate care information? I would love to help, but this is not a spider I have any experience with so I can't offer more than a little general care advice.

It is arboreal, so it will need a container that's taller than it is long with enough substrate to maintain humidity and - at least while it's young - allow it to make a small burrow or scrape to hide in, if it is so inclined. It will also need something to climb on and plenty of anchor points for webbing. While it is a sling, it should be kept in an appropriately small container to make it easier for it to find and capture food. It should have access to a water dish which should be kept filled at all times. EXTREME care should be exercised any time the enclosure is opened for feedings, cleaning, or rehousing. Be sure you know exactly where the spider is _before_ you open the enclosure, keep your fingers away from the spider (use tongs to remove boluses or dead crickets), keep a catch-cup handy, and consider doing any cage maintenance inside another, larger container. (I do my cage cleaning and rehousing inside a large Rubbermaid tub. Some people do theirs in the bathtub (with the drain and overflow closed/covered).  This gives you a second chance to catch the spider if it makes a break for it.) They are unbelievable fast and can practically teleport. Do not trust that the spider will stay put. While it may be sitting quietly on the side of the cork bark, if you leave the cage open or turn your back for a moment to grab the tongs or a water bottle or whatever, it can be out of the cage and across the room - or up your pant leg - before you even realize that it has moved.

OW tarantulas are not to be taken lightly, particularly if you share your living accommodations with other people. Family members, roommates, neighbors in an apartment building, are all potentially at risk, should the spider escape. It is up to you to make sure that never happens. You should also warn any roommates or family members of the toxicity of the spider so they don't try to pick it up or handle it in a moment of stupid bravado, thinking it is as innocuous as a cute, fuzzy "rosie."

It is never a good idea to acquire a new pet before properly researching what the needs of that pet are - as well as any potential risks that might accompany it. For the future, you should research carefully _before_ picking up another tarantula, no matter how cute that sling at the expo might be. While it is a bit backward at this point, having already purchased the spider, you should research all you can about it. Read the bite reports. Search the forums here for previous discussions about the care for this species. Learn everything you can about them - but also consider the source. Online care sheets can be contradictory or outright wrong. Youtube channels where people pick up and handle any and all species of tarantulas to earn imaginary internet points ("likes" or "upvotes" or whatever) are equally suspect. But - if you can acquire solid information about your spider and treat it with the caution and respect it deserves - this can still turn out ok for both you and the spider.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 5 | Helpful 4


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 11, 2017)

chanda said:


> OW tarantulas are not to be taken lightly, particularly if you share your living accommodations with other people. Family members, roommates, neighbors in an apartment building, are all potentially at risk, should the spider escape. It is up to you to make sure that never happens. You should also warn any roommates or family members of the toxicity of the spider so they don't try to pick it up or handle it in a moment of stupid bravado, thinking it is as innocuous as a cute, fuzzy "rosie."


Don't forget other pets.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## chanda (Sep 11, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Don't forget other pets.


True! We instituted a separate "bug room" so we could keep a closed door between our inverts and our other furry friends after my Siamese developed an unhealthy fascination with my _Scolopendra subspinipes_. While I doubt she could have gotten into the (locked) cage, I wouldn't 100% put it past her. I did catch my calico pulling out the pin from another of my cages, though I think she just liked the pin and had no intention of opening the cage. I feel much better now that the cats can't get anywhere near the cages!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 11, 2017)

I wish I had a dollar for every thread like this that appears.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> hi im new i just got a ornamental baboon tarantula from a expo its a sling how should i take care of it any tips and good advice its my second tarantula my first was a costa rican stripe knee this is my first sling and i dont know if i should mist or not


Hello there 

Just pay attention to his/her speed. Pay attention, because the bite (venom potency) is brutal. Pay attention during feeding/cage upgrades times, always with a catch cup at hand. In sum, pay attention at 360° maybe a bit more the way you pay attention for the use of 'comma' in posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## EulersK (Sep 11, 2017)

@millz
<edit>

I'll offer this. It's a sling, right? Mist it often and keep it very damp. They die in anything less than 80% humidity as slings. Other than that, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> lol thanks for all the warnings but im not worried one bit now do you have any advice so i can care for her properly and i do not plan on returning the T once she gets bigger im gunna put her in a 35 gallon hexagon tank


Ok, so you got an H mac as your second tarantula. There were way better choices as a second T, but you are where you are. Prepare for the always secluded always hiding tarantula that may give you that crazed burst anytime you open the enclosure. I've had a couple, currently one and "knock on wood" it hasn't happened. The females are really pretty when they mature, they turn very whitish.

As far as a 35 Hex, you can use it, but you'll have a 5" tarantula that takes up one tiny part of that big tank with the rest of it getting wasted. An 8x8x12 Exo-terra might be a better choice if you want a display tank.

Anyway, you sound like you're owning your choice. Take the concern and advice. People have the best intentions here. You're almost an adult. Please be adult like in your care. Always treat your H mac like it's going to explode out from behind it's hide when you open the container. Keep the catch cup near and work in open areas. Don't make this a burden on your parents.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## boina (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> but im not worried one bit


If you aren't worried one bit you are <edit>.

But I'm not worried either. H. macs are notoriously difficult to take care of even for experienced keepers and you not only haven't got any experience but from all you posted you haven't even basic tarantula keeping knowledge. I predict this sling will be dead in less than a month.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> lol thanks for all the warnings but im not worried one bit now do you have any advice so i can care for her properly and i do not plan on returning the T once she gets bigger im gunna put her in a *35 gallon hexagon* tank


Top Notch 

Not even the arboreals of the Prez!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 11, 2017)

First thing, Sir.  Congratulations on your new T.  It is obvious that it is what you wanted, and now you must properly provide for both your own well being, and that of your new H. Mac..  I am new to this hobby also and I have nothing of substance to provide regarding the care of your T., but I want to address the issue from a different perspective, that being your response.  These folks are an absolute treasure trove of information.  Some of their comments may be rather direct, but the veterans know this business well.  So, don't cop attitude.  Whether it be presented with kid gloves or not, take the suggestions and put them in your "tool box" of information.  If you don't like the presentation start a private conversation with that individual if you must, but the person to whom you show displeasure may own 10 H. Macs and be your go to source in the future when you may REALLY need help.  Summarizing, don't burn bridges.

Like I said, I'm new to this also.  I am researching my choices for a second T and would love an H. Mac., but I'm gonna wait on that because I'm not confident enough yet.  However, if I found one amazingly cheap, or someone was giving one away, I would take it in a heart beat.  If that happened, I would start a thread with questions, deal with the critical comments, and use the information provide to the best of my ability.

My two cents.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Award 3


----------



## vespers (Sep 11, 2017)

Kids these days...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mistertim (Sep 11, 2017)

Have a ride to the ER handy.

This was a terrible choice for a second tarantula and it sounds like you haven't done any research and aren't worried about needing it. Your sling will probably die because they're apparently super sensitive when young and you don't have much experience at all.

If it manages to survive not only your lack of knowledge and experience but also your "I don't care. YOLO!" attitude then be ready for a VERY fast tarantula that takes absolutely none of your <edit> and will bite you faster than you can say "I'm not scared". That being said, my understanding is that if your enclosure is set up correctly you will pretty much never see it. But even if that's the case, ALWAYS be alert and prepared for absolutely anything when feeding, watering, or doing any spot cleaning. They are shy and reclusive but if startled they can come out of nowhere and be on top of you before you can blink.

Good luck, and learn to be a bit more respectful when people are trying to give you advice. It will help you in life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every thread like this that appears.



Me too! I'd buy a tarantula that I'm in no way prepared for!



			
				FrDoc said:
			
		

> Summarizing, don't burn bridges.


Too late.

Sometimes I believe some of these threads come from other groups that contain a few disgruntled posters that left in a huff because they didn't like the opinions they received on their choices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 11, 2017)

mistertim said:


> Have a ride to the ER handy.


Good advice. The other day, I had to rehouse my Deathstalker scorpion (L. quinquestriatus) I asked a friend in the house to have 911 ready just in case. That thing can kill you. Even though I had confidence, I still felt nervous. I respected the hell out of it. It went fine without complication.

To the OP, the point is you need to have and show respect. Listen to the advice or even the mild scorn. It just means people are concerned. To scoff it off and get defensive or belligerent conveys arrogance and carelessness in the care. People didn't just pick you out and choose to hammer you. OW bites may not kill you, but they are serious business and they can have lasting effects. I have a MF OBT that bit the previous owner. He still had issues 6 months after the bite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 11, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Don't forget other pets.


That is very true. Apparently some OWs can kill a dog in half an hour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 11, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> That is very true. Apparently some OWs can kill a dog in half an hour


How about new worlds and dogs?


----------



## EulersK (Sep 11, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> How about new worlds and dogs?


The majority of NW tarantulas have negligible venom. A notable exception would be Psalmopoeus. 

But note that the _size_ of the dog would play a part, too. A tiny chihuahua would likely be in for a world of hurt from an adult Nhandu or Phormictopus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 11, 2017)

I heard many dogs don't handle tarantula venom very well. I read once of a cat that took an OBT bite and pulled through. I guess it was a struggle though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 11, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> How about new worlds and dogs?


Depends. By the NW's T's and Dogs in question.
I hardly doubt _G.rosea_ venom can even slightly hurt a _Cane Corso_ or a mighty _Mastino Napoletano_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 11, 2017)

Meh, for every responsible teen keeper, there's a dozen blow hards. 

They are very fragile. Even very experienced keepers lose some, of which you are very far from btw. They don't take heavy drops or rises in humidity well. 

Keep them moist, and don't let them dry out. But soaking is just as bad if not worse. 

They grow slow, hide all the time, and are extremely flighty and possess nasty venom. Not fun, even for veteran keepers who are used to things like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 11, 2017)

Ztesch said:


> How about new worlds and dogs?


I don't think a NW could kill a medium-large dog. It's hard to say though because they react to toxins differently to us. For example a large wolf spider can really badly effect a dog, while a Sydney funnel web might only cause a little bit of swelling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## millz (Sep 11, 2017)

FrDoc said:


> First thing, Sir.  Congratulations on your new T.  It is obvious that it is what you wanted, and now you must properly provide for both your own well being, and that of your new H. Mac..  I am new to this hobby also and I have nothing of substance to provide regarding the care of your T., but I want to address the issue from a different perspective, that being your response.  These folks are an absolute treasure trove of information.  Some of their comments may be rather direct, but the veterans know this business well.  So, don't cop attitude.  Whether it be presented with kid gloves or not, take the suggestions and put them in your "tool box" of information.  If you don't like the presentation start a private conversation with that individual if you must, but the person to whom you show displeasure may own 10 H. Macs and be your go to source in the future when you may REALLY need help.  Summarizing, don't burn bridges.
> 
> Like I said, I'm new to this also.  I am researching my choices for a second T and would love an H. Mac., but I'm gonna wait on that because I'm not confident enough yet.  However, if I found one amazingly cheap, or someone was giving one away, I would take it in a heart beat.  If that happened, I would start a thread with questions, deal with the critical comments, and use the information provide to the best of my ability.
> 
> My two cents.




thanks and i got mine for 8 bucks at the expo i wouldnt have got him if i knew i wasnt ready i just want to make sure he survives if the 35 gallon hex is too big ill buy him one of the apporiate size thats why im here asking questions right now i have him in a deli container with a plastic leaf



Venom1080 said:


> Meh, for every responsible teen keeper, there's a dozen blow hards.
> 
> They are very fragile. Even very experienced keepers lose some, of which you are very far from btw. They don't take heavy drops or rises in humidity well.
> 
> ...



how should i keep him moist should i mist or would a few drops of water be fine


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 11, 2017)

millz said:


> how should i keep him moist should i mist or would a few drops of water be fine


I would drizzle water and overfill their water dish. If it's just in a deli cup with a leaf, give it a bottle cap as a water dish. Misting doesn't penetrate more than the superficial layer of substrate. You can mist as well but to moisten the substrate you'll need something with more oomph than a spray bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

people are haters these days ah man ... im gunna post pictures of a healthy adult thanks for the little advice ill be aii

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> thanks and i got mine for 8 bucks at the expo i wouldnt have got him if i knew i wasnt ready i just want to make sure he survives if the 35 gallon hex is too big ill buy him one of the apporiate size thats why im here asking questions right now i have him in a deli container with a plastic leaf


$8 seems dirt cheap, but thats actually high for a small sling.  Ive raised about 15,  all were freebies because the people couldnt even sell them for $3....theyre always one of those super inexpensive ts.

Now, this is the one sling i actually had troubles with....unlike most other advice here, i have by far the best luck keeping them bone dry with a water dish....also lots of ventilation, cover and room.  A 16oz deli cup is perfect.

They are good enough eaters, but they grow fairly slowly and my gawd, theyre fast, unpredictable, photosensitive and super easy to startle.   They arent a t you see much of until theyre adults.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

oh and im setting up a tank for a oro


cold blood said:


> $8 seems dirt cheap, but thats actually high for a small sling.  Ive raised about 15,  all were freebies because the people couldnt even sell them for $3....theyre always one of those super expensive ts.
> 
> Now, this is the one sling i actually had troubles with....unlike most other advice here, i have by far the best luck keeping them bone dry with a water dish....also lots of ventilation, cover and room.  A 16oz deli cup is perfect.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> thanks and i got mine for 8 bucks at the expo i wouldnt have got him if i knew i wasnt ready i just want to make sure he survives if the 35 gallon hex is too big ill buy him one of the apporiate size thats why im here asking questions right now i have him in a deli container with a plastic leaf


8 bucks for an H. mac?! That's a steal! Well actually most people at expos I've seen don't know how to price a T and try selling slings for 40 dollars. 

Anyways, as they are arboreal you're going to want something it can climb on and hide in. A plastic leaf may be too small or flimsy. Something like cork bark is ideal, good hiding place, sturdy enough to climb on, unlikely to go mouldy. To keep the enclosure moist keep the substrate damp but not too wet, a water dish would also be good (you can use a bottle cap or something similar depending on the size of the tarantula)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> 8 bucks for an H. mac?! That's a steal! Anyways, as they are arboreal you're going to want something it can climb on and hide in. A plastic leaf may be too small or flimsy. Something like cork bark is ideal, good hiding place, sturdy enough to climb on, unlikely to go mouldy. To keep the enclosure moist keep the substrate damp but not too wet, a water dish would also be good (you can use a bottle cap or something similar depending on the size of the tarantula)


yea i got her and a moon crab for 16 bucks next expo im getting a orange babboon and a rose hair i just got to be careful with my dog

Reactions: Sad 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

People are just reacting poorly because of your attitude early on. If you can handle the advice, just take it easy alright? We're all here because we love this hobby and new people getting advanced species can be a threat to it. When we see a new keeper acquire such an advanced species and then act like they're infallible, we get irritated. We're all human, none of us are above human emotion. Saying you didn't care about the bite gives us the impression that you do have a YOLO attitude. You should care. You should care a lot. Will it kill you? No. Will it pass? No. But it's still serious and you should treat it that way.

That said, care sheets are typically worthless. I know @14pokies keeps and breeds or is attempting to breed H. mac at the moment and maybe he'll be kind enough to help you out. It wouldn't hurt to ask him nicely, after all you got yourself into this situation and are asking for help.

As far as I understand H. maculata without ever having kept them (not sure I ever want to. Perhaps when I move and have a room dedicated solely to them.) they need to be kept at a happy medium between arboreal and terrestrial until they're larger when they will become more arboreal. They like to burrow as slings, I believe. No heat mats, no heat lamps, just a set up with a couple inches of moist substrate, a water dish, and maybe a small piece of cork bark for them to burrow under. You could also add some sphagnum moss. That's what my small slings burrow under.

These tarantulas truly ARE reported by a lot of people to be difficult to keep alive as slings, so be aware of that and I hope if it dies you'll replace it with something less brutal/difficult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> yea i got her and a moon crab for 16 bucks next expo im getting a orange babboon and a rose hair i just got to be careful with my dog


I'm gonna give you some and say maybe tone it down on the OWs. Even though my first T was an OW... and the second... and the third. But I have an excuse they only sell OWs here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> yea i got her and a moon crab for 16 bucks next expo im getting a orange babboon and a rose hair i just got to be careful with my dog


You said earlier that if you knew you weren't ready for the H. mac you wouldn't have gotten it.

Make good on your word and do not get a P. murinus yet, because you aren't ready for that either. Having an H. mac sling for a couple days does not mean you are now an old world expert and can properly care for whatever old world tarantula you choose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> people are haters these days ah man ... im gunna post pictures of a healthy adult thanks for the little advice ill be aii


Ih ih ih, I like your style


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> I'm gonna give you some and say maybe tone it down on the OWs. Even though my first T was an OW... and the second... and the third


Give OP some perspective on this. He likely has no idea that in Australia the only tarantulas in your hobby are species native to your country-- which are all OWs. Or that's how it was before, unless the laws have changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Give OP some perspective on this. He likely has no idea that in Australia the only tarantulas in your hobby are species native to your country-- which are all OWs. Or that's how it was before, unless the laws have changed.


Already edited the comment


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> people are haters these days ah man ... im gunna post pictures of a healthy adult thanks for the little advice ill be aii


Btw (assuming your profile info are correct, uh) just a curiousity 

You are 17... are your parents fine with that?


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Btw (assuming your profile info are correct, uh) just a curiousity
> 
> You are 17... are your parents fine with that?


Just as surely as seventeen year old boys send unsolicited filthy pictures to their female schoolmates and hide "contraband" in their bedroom, OP's parents are likely woefully misinformed that their son has acquired a spider that could grow up to potentially kill the family dog.

But maybe I'm wrong. OP, has mumsy and dadsy read the bite reports on this species?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Just as surely as seventeen year old boys send unsolicited filthy pictures to their female schoolmates and hide "contraband" in their bedroom, OP's parents are likely woefully misinformed that their son has acquired a spider that could grow up to potentially kill the family dog.
> 
> But maybe I'm wrong. OP, has mumsy and dadsy read the bite reports on this species?


Aw, I miss that no Internet era, when kids directly took the porn magazines from parents/old bro for jerk off u_u

Today is everything so... fast, cold, brutal digital uh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Aw, I miss that no Internet era, when kids directly took the porn magazines from parents/old bro for jerk off u_u
> 
> Today is everything so... fast, cold, brutal digital uh.


But so much easier to pretend it never happened at all, with that neat little 'clear browser history' option...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> People are just reacting poorly because of your attitude early on. If you can handle the advice, just take it easy alright? We're all here because we love this hobby and new people getting advanced species can be a threat to it. When we see a new keeper acquire such an advanced species and then act like they're infallible, we get irritated. We're all human, none of us are above human emotion. Saying you didn't care about the bite gives us the impression that you do have a YOLO attitude. You should care. You should care a lot. Will it kill you? No. Will it pass? No. But it's still serious and you should treat it that way.
> 
> That said, care sheets are typically worthless. I know @14pokies keeps and breeds or is attempting to breed H. mac at the moment and maybe he'll be kind enough to help you out.


No I won't be helping the OP today or ever after reading this thread..  I'm sick of people coming here with bad attitudes, picking our brain and then spitting in our face. We offer advice and warnings for there sake and the sake of Arachnoculturists all over the globe and they have zero appreciation for the time we spend responding..

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> But so much easier to pretend it never happened at all, with that neat little 'clear browser history' option...


Yes but where is the magic? The 'thrill' of hide somewhere in the room those magazines, including the ones of back then of old good Hugh (Hefner)?

Those slimey pages like not even an army of snails, uhm... such memories. Now there's fools that thinks a 4K picture is better but nah, not the same effect, to think about those consumed by time VCR

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Sep 12, 2017)

How did this thread get from somebody with an H. mac as a second T to slimey porno-magazine pages?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

Nephila Edulis said:


> How did this thread get from somebody with an H. mac as a second T to slimey porno-magazine pages?


> I jumped in the thread

> Probably at the end of the day is a better argument to discuss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

14pokies said:


> No I won't be helping the OP today or ever after reading this thread..  I'm sick of people coming here with bad attitudes, picking our brain and then spitting in our face. We offer advice and warnings for there sake and the sake of Arachnoculturists all over the globe and they have zero appreciation for the time we spend responding..


Agreed, it does get tiresome around here. But we keep coming back. We should just buy ourselves some gimp suits.

I figured it would be a stretch, but worth a shot since you're the only experienced H. mac keeper I know of. You've every right to refuse. 

I tried, OP. This is what @FrDoc meant when he said not to burn bridges.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes but where is the magic? The 'thrill' of hide somewhere in the room those magazines, including the ones of back then of old good Hugh (Hefner)?
> 
> Those slimey pages like not even an army of snails, uhm... such memories. Now there's fools that thinks a 4K picture is better but nah, not the same effect, to think about those consumed by time VCR


They even have VR options now. I'm sorry but I know how most of those films end and why would I want to virtually put myself in the uhm...splash zone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

Now, aside for jokes 

I have the feeling, however (not saying OP ones eh) that sometimes parents tend to underestimate such issues. As if the Docs, in the E.R, after a bite no one wants, doesn't ask how a spider supposed to live in Western Africa bitten their son/daughter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 12, 2017)

This is one of those things that help make newbies look bad. Purchase first, then inquire later whether to mist or not. I hate my status as a newbie. *** cries

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I hate my status as a newbie. *** cries


Would love to give you mine and everything related (started with T's in '92) now if you in exchange gave me the 8 years of difference between me & you: I want the feeling of say "Hey, I'm only 30" and others: "oh you are young, you're young" again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 12, 2017)

What is it with these threads popping up like mushrooms lately?
And most of them bring along a new ignorant know-it-all who asks questions but doesn't want to hear the answers and then goes into full threat pose, wth?






Chris LXXIX said:


> I want the feeling of say "Hey, I'm only 30" and others: "oh you are young, you're young" again


Oh stop bitchin' and accept your rotting flesh already Maccheroni!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Would love to give you mine and everything related (started with T's in '92) now if you in exchange gave me the 8 years of difference between me & you: I want the feeling of say "Hey, I'm only 30" and others: "oh you are young, you're young" again


Wow! 1992! Have you been bitten? I would trade 8 years even for just 100 trophies from that 578 you have. Im that desperate.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Would love to give you mine and everything related (started with T's in '92) now if you in exchange gave me the 8 years of difference between me & you: I want the feeling of say "Hey, I'm only 30" and others: "oh you are young, you're young" again





Kendricks said:


> Oh stop UNICORNIN' and accept your rotting flesh already Maccheroni!


In 1992, I was two years old.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Wow! 1992! Have you been bitten? I would trade 8 years even for just 100 trophies from that 578 you have. Im that desperate.


No, never. By a _Theraphosidae _I kept, I mean.

Here's the bite report, however, happened to me when I was a children:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ch...stemic-poss-allergic-bite.68817/#post-2385265



Kendricks said:


> Oh stop bitchin' and accept your rotting flesh already Maccheroni!


I would love my rotting flesh so badly when I will touch the 80, playing the "old dumb geezer" card and touch the butt of sexy Eastern European 'elder-caring' Ladies that needs to change my catheter


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, never. By a _Theraphosidae _I kept, I mean.
> 
> Here's the bite report, however, happened to me when I was a children:
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ch...stemic-poss-allergic-bite.68817/#post-2385265



Those spiders are scary. Theres something about the swollen chelicera that creeps me out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

I was going to make a joke about OP never being seen again...

and then I realized it was a school night.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Those spiders are scary. Theres something about the swollen chelicera that creeps me out.


I think they aren't... I think they are a bit 'hyped' on a negative way: by far _L.rufescens_ are worst if, for pure bad luck, _Loxoscelism _occur after a bite 

Still the bite is badass, _chelicerae _talking.



miss moxie said:


> In 1992, I was two years old.


We started with the average T's, a _G.rosea_ and one _A.avicularia_. Classics for 'noobs' (despite we had a bit of spider catch training in the country, before).

Anyway, we reached Milano in train (of course no Internet let alone online T's shop way back) because in the area only Milano had shops (owned by other keepers) that sold T's and inverts.

On the train, back home, we (four: me, bro, two friends) terrorized the other passengers (seriously they .... in their pants) and cheated our family using an excuse (we couldn't enter with enclosure and everything in hand without causing 'alert') during the trip I had the idea 

Plan was: one of the friends, entering for first, would cause noise saying that: "a bizarre heroin junkie tried to bribe us on the train" while the other 3 hide the enclosures etc

Worked. But one day, a week later, while we were at school, my grandmother cleaning the house heard a noise from the wardrobe: freaking crickets noise, ah ah 

When this happened in a corner of Lombardy, Italy, you were 2


----------



## EulersK (Sep 12, 2017)

We definitely fed a troll on this one... now that I read his responses again, at least.

A sweater and long rubber gloves? He's mocking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


>


Back then in Italy they were the class A 'parents terror'.
Things like "they even clean their syringe in oranges (at the market, lol) or in the Holy Water!" were legendary


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 12, 2017)

EulersK said:


> We definitely fed a troll on this one... now that I read his responses again, at least.
> 
> A sweater and long rubber gloves? He's mocking.


Honestly, I'm not sure. Because that -is- something people talk about when working with T. stirmi. He's just a kid, it's plausible he just assimilated that into this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> yea i got her and a moon crab for 16 bucks next expo im getting a orange babboon and a rose hair i just got to be careful with my dog


If, and I mean if you get the proper husbandry down on an H mac, you will have no problem with an obt. About the same attitude, one is arboreal, one is terrestrial. Early on, I thought of the H mac as the arboreal obt. Don't do it in a month, get a few molts in on that H mac.
I know nobody is going to change your mind. You're a 17 year old guy from New York. You're invincible. Dude, I'm not mocking you. I've been there. I wasn't rude earlier, I was giving advice. But really, you are all over the place. You go from an A seemanni to an H mac. Now you want to add an obt which is kinda progression, but backtrack way up to a rose hair. At least say a King Baboon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> You're a 17 year old guy from New York. You're invincible.


Ah ah like Christopher Walken in 'King of New York'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 12, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> This is one of those things that help make newbies look bad. Purchase first, then inquire later whether to mist or not. I hate my status as a newbie. *** cries


What? Buying ows early on? 

You have no ground to stand on here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> What? Buying ows early on?
> 
> You have no ground to stand on here.


 Im caught. **scurries back to the nearest burrow**

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

You're a 17 year old guy from New York. You're invincible. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> and your a 49 year old man from washington so what does it really matter where any ones from the whole tarantula section is full of a bunch of keyboard warriors who wouldnt speak like this in person im not a troll you guys just dont agree with my purchase so all of you have ya tighty whities in a twist





miss moxie said:


> People are just reacting poorly because of your attitude early on. If you can handle the advice, just take it easy alright? We're all here because we love this hobby and new people getting advanced species can be a threat to it. When we see a new keeper acquire such an advanced species and then act like they're infallible, we get irritated. We're all human, none of us are above human emotion. Saying you didn't care about the bite gives us the impression that you do have a YOLO attitude. You should care. You should care a lot. Will it kill you? No. Will it pass? No. But it's still serious and you should treat it that way.
> 
> That said, care sheets are typically worthless. I know @14pokies keeps and breeds or is attempting to breed H. mac at the moment and maybe he'll be kind enough to help you out. It wouldn't hurt to ask him nicely, after all you got yourself into this situation and are asking for help.
> 
> ...


i got mad cause people where calling me stupid before the attitude and then going off on rants that arent relevant to this post i didnt talk bad to two people cause there where the only ones who told me i made a mistake in a educated way



Kendricks said:


> What is it with these threads popping up like mushrooms lately?
> And most of them bring along a new ignorant know-it-all who asks questions but doesn't want to hear the answers and then goes into full threat pose, wtf?
> 
> 
> ...


didnt get any answers so nice try youre <edit> return the t isnt exactly gunna help anyone take care of a tarantula, its people like you who need to stay away from the post cause your not adding anything but more negativity

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 12, 2017)

People are trying to help. At least in their own way. 

It would be best to sell it to a more experienced keeper.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

But in all honesty, quite frankly, and saying this with all the respect for other keepers suggesting nothing but valid advices/genuine help, I don't care anymore if the average Joe/Nancy wants to buy as first/second T's the likes of _P.murinus_ or whatever.

In Italy this doesn't happens. We had a ban before, now we are "regulated" (fine for me, since no _Theraphosidae _is banned, unlike other European nations where, sometimes, 'Pokies' are questioned etc) so no one sell/trade to 'noobs' certain T's, period. Feel free to not believe me.

Call me/view me as "egoist", ain't one. Just that sometimes people need to 'smash the face upon the wall' for have back a good, little dose of common sense. This is how life works, for me.

Ain't the one that will pay the (hypothetical) E.R bill. Ain't a parent the Doc will (hypothetically) question (because in general Docs are curious about certain things). An (eventually) dog/cat/other pet/whatever bitten aren't mines.

If millz needs an advice, I will give one. Basically follow what I've said in my first post here in your thread, aka 'pay attention' and don't care about my 'comma' joke.

Keep the sling in a well ventilated enough enclosure. Not wet, but not dry substrate either. Offer stuff for hide (fake plants, whatever) because they are kinda "vampires" in regards of light, IMO (even as adults).

Not my fav. baboon to keep (due to their reclusive nature, for that the 0.1 patterns/colours are stunning) but anyway, good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> People are trying to help. At least in their own way.
> 
> It would be best to sell it to a more experienced keeper.


tarantulas are not that popular over here no one would buy her and i would not sell her either way


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 12, 2017)

Sigh. Let me try to explain this.

At 17, you are a kid in the eyes of the law, if nowhere else. Now, you may not be aware if it, but there are entities that would very much like to see the ban of exotics. YThere are entities that would like to see the ownership of pets banned altogether, even. 
These are always willing to jump at the chance at calling attention to a mishap occurring in the hopes of pushing into effect laws that satisfies their agenda. And one of the tools to do so is the cry "Think of the children!" They'll play that card even quicker than when an adult has an unfortunate encounter with an exotic pet.
Now, I don't know how widespread the rules are when it comes to medical professionals calling authorities when an "unusual" incident brings somebody, particularly a minor to their facilty, but it does happen. My mother was mauled by our dog and it required a trip for her to the ER. The next day, somebody from the sheriff's department called to investigate, to make sure the dog had had its rabies shots (it had, of course). That is perhaps a case of comparing apples to oranges, but it shows that it isn't inconceivable for authorities to be alerted when somebody is harmed by a pet.

Now,dogs aren't considered to be unusual pets. They (most breeds anyway) are not misunderstood and feared nearly as universally as spiders, many reptiles, etc, are. So the possibility of drawing attention to oneself from being bitten by a "poisonous" spider is actually a bit higher. And then there is the media, who sniffs those kind of things out. None of that escapes those groups who wish to eliminate the keeping of ALL exotic pets, along with those that would be happy to see all pets and livestock unburdened from their yoke of oppression.

Where I live, we narrowly dodged an exotics ban. And by definition tarantulas would have been covered by the blanket of that law, which was actually signed into law. But the governor, after pressure from businesses that stood to lose money and from groups advocating the exotics hobby, repealed the law. But it was close.

So that's why people get twitchy here about these kind of threads. And because of the fact that we get at least one of these sort of threads a month, probably. Somebody rolls in, announces they have bought, or plan to buy, a tarantula outside of their skill set. It almost always ends the same.
Myself, I'm no guru when it comes to keeping tarantulas. But, I do have some experience in caring for them and knowing their abilities by following other people's experience as well as my own. And I am pretty unlikely to keep hotter species nonetheless. Simply because I don't think I have the chops to deal with something  that I lack the reflexes to deal with in order to care for them properly. Personally, I don't find OWs to be interesting enough to warrant the risk, though their are a couple species that I'd like to own but my common sense prevails.. A long time ago I DID purchase an OW. Before there were resources like this place and I did not know enough to even realize there was a difference between OWs and NWs. It did not live long of course, because I didn't know any better to not keep it like the B. hamorii and G. porteri specimens I had kept in the past. I didn't even know what I even had until years later, after I came here.

So generally we strongly try to discourage people from wetting their feet in the OW pool and often encourage a "ladder system". There are several, attractive, interesting and feisty tarantulas out there that can prepare a person for the eventuality of keeping OWs. And when those species give you the experience you should have, then it is time to consider casting a wider net if you wish to.
"The "I want/have one, I'm gonna get it/ keep it no matter what anyone says, now can you tell me how to keep it?" minset is viewed in a pretty dim light, and the reaction you got is pretty much the standard response from most keepers. Those of us who have been here any amount of time know exactly where the topic is heading from the first post.

And then there is the issue of trolls, but no need to go into that.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Award 3


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But in all honesty, quite frankly, and saying this with all the respect for other keepers suggesting nothing but valid advices/genuine help, I don't care anymore if the average Joe/Nancy wants to buy as first/second T's the likes of _P.murinus_ or whatever.
> 
> In Italy this doesn't happens. We had a ban before, now we are "regulated" (fine for me, since no _Theraphosidae _is banned, unlike other European nations where, sometimes, 'Pokies' are questioned etc) so no one sell/trade to 'noobs' certain T's, period. Feel free to not believe me.
> 
> ...


i have good health insurance lol and i will respect the tarantula completly so lets see what happens will be posting pictures and do you guys know if i move to dominican republic can i ship my tarantulas and pacman frogs to myself or bring them on the plane

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> tarantulas are not that popular over here no one would buy her and i would not sell her either way


Lol Tarantulas are huge in the States. 
I bet you could find a buyer in days. 

Doesn't @14pokies live there as well? He probably wouldn't mind taking it in. 

I remember how obsessed I was with this species as a noob. It was all I wanted in a spider, but I forced myself to wait and aquire other equally pretty spiders. I gained experience and finally made the plunge a couple years ago. One of the smartest choices I ever made in the hobby. There is no way in hell I would have been able to handle it during rehousing, and probably wouldn't be able to care for it in the first place. 

All in all, I get it. But trust someone who was in the same spot. Wait. Get some other species. I bet you'll end up liking them more anyhow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## millz (Sep 12, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Sigh. Let me try to explain this.
> 
> At 17, you are a kid in the eyes of the law, if nowhere else. Now, you may not be aware if it, but there are entities that would very much like to see the ban of exotics. YThere are entities that would like to see the ownership of pets banned altogether, even.
> These are always willing to jump at the chance at calling attention to a mishap occurring in the hopes of pushing into effect laws that satisfies their agenda. And one of the tools to do so is the cry "Think of the children!" They'll play that card even quicker than when an adult has an unfortunate encounter with an exotic pet.
> ...


i see what you are trying to say and im the type of person to just tell the doc a random spider bite me in the park i love all exotic animals and would hate for them to get banned

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> i have good health insurance lol and i will respect the tarantula completly so lets see what happens will be posting pictures and do you guys know if i move to dominican republic can i ship my tarantulas and pacman frogs to myself or bring them on the plane


Son  you can do what you want. 

Long live Santo Domingo, btw, ah ah. Still, I prefer old good 'zombie' Haiti.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> i see what you are trying to say and im the type of person to just tell the doc a random spider bite me in the park i love all exotic animals and would hate for them to get banned


You are kidding, right? There is not a single spider in the whole of North America who's bite makes similar symptoms. And believe me, once you are in that kind of pain all your noble intentions are forgotten anyway because all you will want is help - the faster the better - and a doctor can and will only properly help you once he knows what he's dealing with. Go, read the bite reports.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> i see what you are trying to say and im the type of person to just tell the doc *a random spider bite me in the park* i love all exotic animals and would hate for them to get banned


I have to say, I do enjoy the irony of _you _calling _anyone _stupid very much...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 12, 2017)

millz said:


> if i move to dominican republic can i ship my tarantulas and pacman frogs to myself or bring them on the plane


You'll have to check the laws of the Dominican Republic.

Transporting animals internationally generally requires you to go through customs and pay fees (if the species isn't banned by that country). If you don't follow the proper procedures (for example, mailing it to another country without declaring the contents of the package), there can be serious legal repercussions.




millz said:


> i see what you are trying to say and im the type of person to just tell the doc a random spider bite me in the park i love all exotic animals and would hate for them to get banned


In order to be treated for envenomation by a medically significant species, it is *vital* for the doctor to know exactly what bit you. (The same applies to drug overdoses.)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ant (Sep 13, 2017)

millz said:


> im the type of person to just tell the doc a random spider bite me in the park


So your entire arm is in spasm, you're sweating hot and cold, you feel sick and you're telling me that rather than tell the professionals EXACTLY what species bit you so you can receive the correct treatment, you're going to lie? You've shown your naivety in this thread from start to finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## millz (Sep 13, 2017)

Ant said:


> So your entire arm is in spasm, you're sweating hot and cold, you feel sick and you're telling me that rather than tell the professionals EXACTLY what species bit you so you can receive the correct treatment, you're going to lie? You've shown your naivety in this thread from start to finish.


i was being sarcastic








Rehousing her went well some guy told me I should feed everyday doesn't sound right to me what do you think?

Reactions: Disagree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 14, 2017)

That's cool, terrestrial setup for an arboreal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 14, 2017)

millz said:


> View attachment 251986
> View attachment 251985


Uhm...H.maculata is an arboreal species. Your set up is terrestrial...you're going to need to rehouse it again. Can you please at least read some care info before you do that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boina (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't even know why I'm trying to save this sling since you seem dead set on knowing everything better than anyone else and doing as many things wrong as possible but here goes:

1. Wrong box: should be higher than wide - like, for arboreals...
2. Airholes: many, many more
3. Wrong hide: they don't like leaves like Avics but need something more substantial (e.g. cork bark) to hide/burrow behind to feel safe
4. Too big: from what I've heard these are not the most vicious hunters. You will have problems to get your sling to feed in there.
5. And of course it looks dripping wet instead of moist

I said the sling would be dead in a month - boy was I optimistic.

Edit: Ok, I've just decided you must be trolling. There's just no way anyone would do a setup like that for H. mac and be serious about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 14, 2017)

boina said:


> Edit: Ok, I've just decided you must be trolling. There's just no way anyone would do a setup like that for H. mac and be serious about it.


I really hope it's not a troll. I am not sure how I will be able to adhere to forum regulations if this poor sling was badly housed for the sake of getting a reaction.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 14, 2017)

Seriously millz mate: Why are you continuing to post here when you're ignoring every single piece of advice you're given?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2017)

Nah... that enclosure is perfect, period. Perfect. After all, in the case of a bite, it's just a "random spider jumped out from the park" like not even Albert DeSalvo, aka 'Boston Strangler" 

Seriously, like others said, we are talking about an arboreal millz.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 14, 2017)

Millz that is what you want for a arboreal sling.  I got the container on the bottom from the dollar store and the top pic was a $2 amac box.  I would probably go more for the bottom pic size as you probably don't want to rehouse that bad boy too often.  You got everything you need except the vertical container.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> I really hope it's not a troll.


Oh, non può essere un 'Troll' ma nemmeno un 'Ghoul' let alone altre Nordiche creature del folklore mia cara amica 

I know, right? Perché Imma <-- also an Italian female name -- da best Troll ever che esiste, like not even the second Elvis Presley that lived in quel di Pavia once come se fosse Piacenza, more or less, eating (mangiando) Pisarei e fasò like there's no "domani"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 14, 2017)

How sad. Refuses good advice, and then sets it up horribly. 
4.5" h mac cage..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, non può essere un 'Troll' ma nemmeno un 'Ghoul' let alone altre Nordiche creature del folklore mia cara amica
> 
> I know, right? Perché Imma <-- also an Italian female name -- da best Troll ever che esiste, like not even the second Elvis Presley that lived in quel di Pavia once come se fosse Piacenza, more or less, eating (mangiando) Pisarei e fasò like there's no "domani"



Questo commento mi ha fatto capire che ho dimenticato molto del mio italiano, devo chiaramente parlare con mia madre. Also I now want to eat Pisarei e faso like there's no tomorrow. I am not sure if the "internet troll", ghoul, goblin or plain old garden gnome features in Scandinavian folklore. I just hope OP has actually made a genuine silly mistake with their OW T instead of subjecting it to a miserable set up just to make us react.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2017)

I mean, here we are concerned for millz _Theraphosidae _that "risk to die", the venom, why if you got bitten, whatever... all logical and legit questions/issues, uh, don't get me wrong.

Just that OP is a 17 years old and if he is only just slightly like I was back then (so 21 years ago! ) he's probably laughing the hell out reading this while listening to 'Black Sabbath' old good Ozzy 'Paranoid' 

"Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
People think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time..."

la la la

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 14, 2017)

boina said:


> You are kidding, right? There is not a single spider in the whole of North America who's bite makes similar symptoms. And believe me, once you are in that kind of pain all your noble intentions are forgotten anyway because all you will want is help - the faster the better - and a doctor can and will only properly help you once he knows what he's dealing with. Go, read the bite reports.





Ant said:


> So your entire arm is in spasm, you're sweating hot and cold, you feel sick and you're telling me that rather than tell the professionals EXACTLY what species bit you so you can receive the correct treatment, you're going to lie? You've shown your naivety in this thread from start to finish.





Andrea82 said:


> Uhm...H.maculata is an arboreal species. Your set up is terrestrial...you're going to need to rehouse it again. Can you please at least read some care info before you do that?





Chris LXXIX said:


> Nah... that enclosure is perfect, period. Perfect. After all, in the case of a bite, it's just a "random spider jumped out from the park" like not even Albert DeSalvo, aka 'Boston Strangler"
> 
> Seriously, like others said, we are talking about an arboreal millz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 14, 2017)

It is because of Italian recipes that I happily eat otherwise not so popular vegetables. 

But yeah back on the topic, I think OP has had all the advice he can get, hopefully it is taken on board.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> It is because of *Italian recipes* that I happily eat otherwise not so popular vegetables.


Aw, we are of best, Grace. Of best 



Grace Cannell said:


> But yeah back on the topic, I think OP has had all the advice he can get, hopefully it is taken on board.


Very true. But for remain on topic here we probably need mans like Father Damien Karras ah ah. But even borrowing him, that would be a good match since a certain Italian yellow smiley face is "living" here 

Nah, you're right, you're right. "Be a good boy, be a good boy, Chris" u_u

miilz has all the info/s he need but (like the sage of the snowy/windy mountain said) *only *if he's brave enough (_enoug _in Italian spell since as you know we read literally) for read entirely the thread he created.

Then he will rise as a warrior and see the light like not even the dwarves of the ancient _Roccabruna _mine!

In the meantime  (I'm *certain *you will get this)

Doc hey Doc...
"I am a man who walks alone,
And when I'm walking a dark road,
At night or strolling through the park

When the light begins to change
I sometimes feel a little strange
A little anxious when it's dark

Spider in the park! Spider in the park!
I have a constant fear that something's eight legged is always near
Trip to E.R, Trip to E.R

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's because you probably never ate this Italian _delicatessen _coming straight from Grace Cannell family Italian lovely corner area (my region neighbours) Cora
> 
> 
> Pisarei e Fasò u_u


That's looks amazing! I'm gonna have to try to make that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Sep 14, 2017)

millz said:


> View attachment 251986
> View attachment 251985


OK, Millz, let's see if I can try to help you on as many fronts as possible:

No one is trying to upset you. Many of the more prominent users fall into a number of categories, and you can figure out the best way to deal with many of them by figuring out what category they fall into.
Chris is our resident pervert, always making jokes and derailing threads. However, if you can get him to stay on topic he has a whole lot of info on old world Ts and how to keep them from taking a chunk out of you. Play along with his shenanigans, but mention your original point at the end of your post and he will usually remember to give you a nugget of valuble info.
Next are the long time posters who come here everyday and helped originally set up this site. These guys are like the magistrates or "Old wise men", even though most of them aren't actually that old. These guys have spent huge sums of money and significant portions of their lives keeping, studying, and discussing tarantulas. They might not always be up to date on the newest thing in T keeping (although they often are,) but these guys have so huge a wealth of practical info that if you can get them to warm up to you they can be an unbelievable resource. They see people in the same situation as you, day after day, and can sometimes just give up and tell you to go away and grow up. Honestly, once you cool down and ask them nicely without attitude, these guys love to dump as much sweet, sweet knowledge on you as they can fit in a post.
Next is the intermediate poster. They are the "middle class", the young adults who decided to get that pet they always wanted as a kid, and have dedicatedly learned as much as they could to keep their new pet. these guys are just everyday people who log on every now and see what's up. They might not be huge stores of vast knowledge, but they are great for knowing people and as a general directory. Talk to them as you would a normal adult, politely but casually.
Then their's people like you and me, the teenagers who get exited one day and buy a cool new tarantula. Some of us like me get lucky and grab a new world that will calmly and steadily do the standard "pet rock" and survive whatever conditions we put them through until we figure out how to care for them properly. Others like you get unlucky and receive a delicate old world that ether dies before you figure out proper care, or bites us and puts us in the hospital and firmly out of the tarantula hobbies.
Please, listen to the above people and just ignore the standard "Kids these days" or "I hope it dies before it bites you" posts. Anyone here longer than a few months learns that post like your first one pop up like clockwork after an expo happens anywhere. We stop thinking about new people as actual people, and more as a stereotypical abstract thing on the other side of a computer screen.

Proper care for an H. maculata is to put it in a tall, clear plastic container like a peanut butter or mayo jar. If it is in a square container, the sides should be three times the leg span of your tarantula each. if it's round, the diameter should be four or five times the diameter. height of the container should be one and a half to twice the width. Erre on the side of large, as you don't want to rehouse this little guy too often, as it can stress them out. Put sub strait down to a little more than the leg span of your T, and put a good solid piece of cork bark in that your T can easily squeeze past. put in some fake leaves or sphagnum moss for cover, and a water dish that won't dry out before you remember to fill it. Condiment cups, water bottle/ milk jug lids, and other small, dish or cup shaped containers work great. wet the sub strait until is an even, slightly darker shade. leave it for a little while for the humidity and water to balance out, and then introduce your T carefully. Feed them once every three or four days when they're little, once a week as a juvinile, and as little as once a month when they're adult sized.
Please stick around, we really are a nice community when we don't get riled up about something or another.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Love 2


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My man do you think 'you' will manage to win or maybe draw at Dallas (MLS)?


Man, tough question. Seattle hasn't lost since June 28th, 11 games with no losses. That being said, Dallas has been a tough place to play for them. Jordan Morris hurt his hamstring and is out for several weeks (he's had a tough year anyway), and there in game momentum has been fading. That being said, Dallas hasn't been that great. Roman Torres is out from a red card the last game. Tough call. I'd be happy with a draw and the point on the road. The West is tight once again this year. How about that for a breakdown?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 14, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Man, tough question. Seattle hasn't lost since June 28th, 11 games with no losses. That being said, Dallas has been a tough place to play for them. Jordan Morris hurt his hamstring and is out for several weeks (he's had a tough year anyway), and there in game momentum has been fading. That being said, Dallas hasn't been that great. Roman Torres is out from a red card the last game. Tough call. I'd be happy with a draw and the point on the road. The West is tight once again this year. How about that for a breakdown?


Thanks my friend, very helpful. I will play a good 'X2' for Seattle


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Sep 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Leonardo! I'm happy to see you again as well my man, I've missed you


I've been busy the past few months. While Grade 11 hit with a metaphorical mountain of homework, I can finally sit down at a computer for long enough to type out some proper nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 15, 2017)

Leonardo the Mage said:


> Next are the long time posters who come here everyday and helped originally set up this site. These guys are like the magistrates or "Old wise men", even though most of them aren't actually that old. These guys have spent huge sums of money and significant portions of their lives keeping, studying, and discussing tarantulas. They might not always be up to date on the newest thing in T keeping (although they often are,) but these guys have so huge a wealth of practical info that if you can get them to warm up to you they can be an unbelievable resource. They see people in the same situation as you, day after day, and can sometimes just give up and tell you to go away and grow up. Honestly, once you cool down and ask them nicely without attitude, these guys love to dump as much sweet, sweet knowledge on you as they can fit in a post.
> Next is the intermediate poster. They are the "middle class", the young adults who decided to get that pet they always wanted as a kid, and have dedicatedly learned as much as they could to keep their new pet. these guys are just everyday people who log on every now and see what's up. They might not be huge stores of vast knowledge, but they are great for knowing people and as a general directory. Talk to them as you would a normal adult, politely but casually.


Huh. Id never really thought of it this way. But its scary accurate. 
Although id like to mention there are people who kinda mix the two i quoted. Im new but try to help wherever i can, but thats also because it helps ME learn and memorize things. And if me typing it out saves someones brain from repeating it for the 30th time that day AND benifits me, you can bet I'll do it. 
But im lost on this one. I saw a 1.5" sling of this species in a pet store one day and said "Ya know. I could definitely do better than THIS place. But. I dont feel like going to the hospital today."
Which is the long-winded way of saying i did more learning reading everyone elses responses than anything. 
The point of THIS reply is letting you know that my experience in this thread supports your analysis and also point out that there are a couple of subcategories.
Except for Chris. He's truly one of a kind and we'd all (me at least) be very sad without him (again). PBUH!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 15, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Huh. Id never really thought of it this way. But its scary accurate.
> Although id like to mention there are people who kinda mix the two i quoted. Im new but try to help wherever i can, but thats also because it helps ME learn and memorize things. And if me typing it out saves someones brain from repeating it for the 30th time that day AND benifits me, you can bet I'll do it.
> But im lost on this one. I saw a 1.5" sling of this species in a pet store one day and said "Ya know. I could definitely do better than THIS place. But. I dont feel like going to the hospital today."
> Which is the long-winded way of saying i did more learning reading everyone elses responses than anything.
> ...


I know, they are practically giving them away by me. $5. For a 1 inch sling at this animal expo that goes on twice a month.  I'm not gonna lie though if I was single and didn't have kids I would probably buy 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## millz (Sep 22, 2017)

quick update for all my haters my h mac is now ......

....



.....

.... DOING good and webbing things up havent got bite and dont plan on ever getting bite i am also happy to say im getting a obt on monday trading my pacman  and moon crab for it but i wanted a obt for so long so ill just get another pacman next expo when i get my green bottle t anyways im also getting a sick gecko for free it has mtb i felt bad

any one want to place a bet 10 bucks and free rose hair says that all my tarantulas survive

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 22, 2017)

millz said:


> quick update for all my haters my h mac is now ......
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


from my understanding you can get OBTs for less than dirt in america? Why trade animals probably worth alot more...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## millz (Sep 22, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> from my understanding you can get OBTs for less than dirt in america? Why trade animals probably worth alot more...


there only cheap at expos

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 22, 2017)

millz said:


> there only cheap at expos


False. Very false. They're super common and cheap and youre getting ripped off.

Just skimmed through the classifieds on this website and only found one obt for more than $40. You can get a 2 inch sling for 10 bucks. 1 inch for six bucks. Then itll be full grown within the year. Whoever you buy from has probably taken you for a sucker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 22, 2017)

Well, millz..isn't  it weird that you wanted a OBT for sooooo long.. but somehow never looked at the typical price range for them?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## millz (Sep 22, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> Well, millz..isn't  it weird that you wanted a OBT for sooooo long.. but somehow never looked at the typical price range for them?


not weird at all just watched care videos


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 22, 2017)

I personally love it when people come out swinging but then let on how little they actually know. It fills me with exquisite schadenfreude.

You know, I'm actually a deposed Ethiopian Princess and I'm down on my luck right now but if you send me $500 to get by, I will personally shower you with diamonds from my many mines once I reclaim my throne.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## millz (Sep 22, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I personally love it when people come out swinging but then let on how little they actually know. It fills me with exquisite schadenfreude.
> 
> You know, I'm actually a deposed Ethiopian Princess and I'm down on my luck right now but if you send me $500 to get by, I will personally shower you with diamonds from my many mines once I reclaim my throne.


lol thanks keep a eye out for more posts ima be coming back to <edit> when my h mac is full grown


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 22, 2017)

millz said:


> lol thanks keep a eye out for more posts ima be coming back to <edit> when my h mac is full grown


Oh, no, I'll likely be ruling my country by then. I should be getting my throne back any day.


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 22, 2017)

millz said:


> quick update for all my haters my h mac is now ......
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Is your _H. maculata_ still in that terrestrial setup? 

Lol! Nobody hates you, everybody just wanted to help. You got lots of great information, but you were so... "defensive". Think about it!

Aaand now you want an OBT... Great!  Anyway, good luck, if you don't have any problems with the _H. mac_, you won't have with this one as well.


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 24, 2017)

Can someone be trolling even when it is actually about spiders? 

Yes. Yes they can.

Your display of maturity makes me confident that you'll take good care of your species.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## millz (Sep 24, 2017)

MGery92 said:


> Is your _H. maculata_ still in that terrestrial setup?
> 
> Lol! Nobody hates you, everybody just wanted to help. You got lots of great information, but you were so... "defensive". Think about it!
> 
> Aaand now you want an OBT... Great!  Anyway, good luck, if you don't have any problems with the _H. mac_, you won't have with this one as well.


lol im just gunna be a "troll" now but no thats where the obt sling is going i put the h mac in a more proper set up when i rehoused it she got lose in my shower was a thrilling expirence i would have gotten bite if i didnt have a hoodie and gloves on now i know i am capable of any tarantula

is it normal for a hmac to burrow?  and my sling is growing very fast what should i house her in when she is full grown

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 24, 2017)

Your level of ignorance is mind bending.

Lol people like this are probably the reason Poec54 left.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Your level of ignorance is mind bending.
> 
> Lol people like you are probably the reason Poec54 left.


Literally though, I know for a fact that -I- told him that they'd burrow more as slings and I think others did too.............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## millz (Sep 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Your level of ignorance is mind bending.
> 
> Lol people like you are probably the reason Poec54 left.


you mad bro 



miss moxie said:


> Literally though, I know for a fact that -I- told him that they'd burrow more as slings and I think others did too.............


sorry i forgot but does spiderworld.eu ship to the states i asked you the same question on another thread mot sure if you saw it

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2017)

millz said:


> sorry i forgot but does spiderworld.eu ship to the states i asked you the same question on another thread mot sure if you saw it


I believe they might.

So long as you get all of the proper paperwork to import live animals internationally, of course.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Denbert (Sep 24, 2017)

WOW. Just wow, man. Why'd you have to pick H. Mac as your Second T? And decides to put it in a 35 GALLON HEXAGON TANK?! But well, what's done is done. First, you may have been offended since the posts on your thread are a bit negative for you, but man that's just what it really is. I get it. You may have loved the beauty of H. Mac or you find it "thrilling" to own species such as H. Mac. That kind of mentality is not good at all when you're starting this hobby. You must think first of your safety and the safety of your family. Once your H. Mac got the best of you, who knows what would happen. You must also think about your T. Did you really think that a 35 gallon hexagon tank would be good for your T or only for the sake of display? I must say, a hexagon tank is beautiful for display but a 35 gallon one? PLEASE, you have to reconsider. It would be hard to maintain, for one. Having a bolting H. Mac while having maintenance in such a big enclosure? That's gonna be a problem. 

Please reconsider. An H. Mac is not advisable for a beginner. Heck, I've got my most thrilling tarantula as my fourth one (OBT) and I'm still thinking of a better way to feed it since it is still in a deli cup and how to transfer it once it gets bigger. Remember, if you're offended by the comment, suck it all up. Admit it, you've done a pretty abrasive decision. Now you have it, take our advice if you don't have plans on returning it and exchanging it for another. It would be of great help for you. Happy keeping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## WoofSpider (Sep 24, 2017)

millz said:


> you mad bro


You are acting like an idiot child. Idiot children are not welcome in this hobby. I feel great pity for the animals relying on your care.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Love 1


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

Denbert said:


> WOW. Just wow, man. Why'd you have to pick H. Mac as your Second T? And decides to put it in a 35 GALLON HEXAGON TANK?! But well, what's done is done. First, you may have been offended since the posts on your thread are a bit negative for you, but man that's just what it really is. I get it. You may have loved the beauty of H. Mac or you find it "thrilling" to own species such as H. Mac. That kind of mentality is not good at all when you're starting this hobby. You must think first of your safety and the safety of your family. Once your H. Mac got the best of you, who knows what would happen. You must also think about your T. Did you really think that a 35 gallon hexagon tank would be good for your T or only for the sake of display? I must say, a hexagon tank is beautiful for display but a 35 gallon one? PLEASE, you have to reconsider. It would be hard to maintain, for one. Having a bolting H. Mac while having maintenance in such a big enclosure? That's gonna be a problem.
> 
> Please reconsider. An H. Mac is not advisable for a beginner. Heck, I've got my most thrilling tarantula as my fourth one (OBT) and I'm still thinking of a better way to feed it since it is still in a deli cup and how to transfer it once it gets bigger. Remember, if you're offended by the comment, suck it all up. Admit it, you've done a pretty abrasgeive decision. Now you have it, take our advice if you don't have plans on returning it and exchanging it for another. It would be of great help for you. Happy keeping!


thanks for the positive reply and advice im actually planning on getting a obt for my third T i fell in love with them and the hex was more of an idea once people told me it was no good for tarantulas i just found a new pet for it lol now i plan to put crested geckos in it i like to have alot of animals


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not surprised at all that your H. mac got loose during a rehouse. You are a future Darwin awards winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> I'm not surprised at all that your H. mac got loose during a rehouse. You are a future Darwin awards winner.


pro or not h macs can get loose thats just a fact (ive watched hundeds of rehousing videos) and i contained him quickly without harm <edit>

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Your level of ignorance is mind bending.
> 
> Lol people like this are probably the reason Poec54 left.



Hey! I don't share credit! It was I, and I alone! 

Actually, I remarked to somebody during another kerfluffle that my nonsense would probably look pretty good these days. Maybe it was in the infamous "bass guitar" thread...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 25, 2017)

Can we have a photo of the new enclosure so we can scrutinise the setup? I know this sounds like something a parent would say, but you'll thank us later.

Edit: Just realised he's older than me. Wow.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sad 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> people like this are probably the reason Poec54 left


People like this are why I'm removing from the site, slowly but surely. It gets exhausting.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sad 4


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 25, 2017)

millz said:


> lol im just gunna be a "troll" now but no thats where the obt sling is going i put the h mac in a more proper set up when i rehoused it she got lose in my shower was a thrilling expirence i would have gotten bite if i didnt have a hoodie and gloves on now i know i am capable of any tarantula

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People like this are why I'm removing from the site, slowly but surely. It gets exhausting.


Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Ignore the thread and/or user.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Ignore the thread and/or user.


Absolutely. I understand where he's coming from though. Nothing irks me faster than these cocky newbies buying an advanced OW, and acting like children. I've literally met six year olds with more tact and maturity. I dunno why it's such a common theme these days and why so many people here give the general advice that getting an advanced OW as a first T is fine "if you do the proper research" because THEY themselves haven't done the proper research about the person they're giving advice to. It's about more than reading up and watching well-sourced videos. Certain people are not cut out for this hobby because they lack key qualities like patience, responsibility, and the ability to fully comprehend actions & their subsequent consequences. I've said this before and I'll say it again-- there is BIOLOGICAL PROOF that teenagers are more prone to risk-taking and cannot fully think through their actions to what the plausible consequences are. They can think it, but it doesn't hold the weight that it does for an adult with a fully myelinated brain.

I'm not trying to be ageist. I've seen responsible teenage keepers here. @Biollantefan54 comes to mind. He was like 15 or so when I was here before my hiatus and he always seemed respectful and responsible when approaching this hobby. Unfortunately, a lot of teenagers are absolutely reckless and act without thinking and give the other teenagers a bad name. Stop recommending advanced Ts as a general rule when you do not know what that person is like. Even young adults and older adults can be irresponsible and foolhardy, I can think of a few off the top of my head. And they don't even have an excuse! Their brains are completely developed!

This hobby takes more than being able to read and -hold- that new information (like someone around here, not naming any names, was told H. mac has a propensity for burrowing when young less than a month ago and 'forgot.' ) it takes a couple personality attributes as well. So perhaps we should stop with the trend of "if you read, you can do anything" and instead start factoring in a person's personality. If they just arrived and you haven't been able to glean what they're like yet, then assume the worst until they prove otherwise. It's not going to kill them to start off with a B. hamorii even if they are incredibly responsible and up to the challenge. It could very well kill the tarantula or other pets if they're *not* responsible enough, however.

I just have a lot of feelings about this subject and OP is a prime example of why the "if you read, you can handle an OW" trend needs to die.

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 7


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 25, 2017)

Agreed. I hope I'm not in that category (though admittedly, I do handle centipedes).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 25, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Agreed. I hope I'm not in that category (though admittedly, I do handle centipedes).


You are a fine example of how people of your age should go about things, so no, you are definitely not in that category. As to handling, from what I gathered, handling centipedes puts mainly the handler at risk and not so much the animal . Correct me if I'm wrong though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People like this are why I'm removing from the site, slowly but surely. It gets exhausting.


That's sad man. Stick around.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> You're not as unbearable as you think..


He's not but I remember Poec getting fussy at him back before my hiatus.  

Poec and I actually got on rather well. We're both sassy and he probably has arthritis too. Guh the thought of him being told 'u mad bro' is priceless. Wish I still had his address. I'd send him a christmas card. I miss his level-headed sassiness.

Or maybe I'd send him a christmas card from Tim and include photoshopped pictures of opossums in lingerie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> He's not but I remember Poec getting fussy at him back before my hiatus.
> 
> Poec and I actually got on rather well. We're both sassy and he probably has arthritis too. Guh the thought of him being told 'u mad bro' is priceless. Wish I still had his address. I'd send him a christmas card. I miss his level-headed sassiness.
> 
> Or maybe I'd send him a christmas card from Tim and include photoshopped pictures of opossums in lingerie.


Agreed. One of my favorite members.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Or maybe I'd send him a christmas card from Tim and include photoshopped pictures of opossums in lingerie.


Is it weird that I'd send those to family?


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Is it weird that I'd send those to family?


Not weird that you'd send them...

Maybe weird if your family would genuinely enjoy them though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Sep 25, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Ignore the thread and/or user.





Venom1080 said:


> That's sad man. Stick around.


I've made good friends on here, I like it here. But I'm nowhere near as active as I was a year or two ago. We get some great newbies around here from time to time, but as you two know that accounts for maybe 10% of new users. The rest are either blowhards, trolls, or kids with no idea what they're getting into. 

I'm not going anywhere, trust me  I just wish that some of the old timers were still around.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People like this are why I'm removing from the site, slowly but surely. It gets exhausting.


I'm just thankful they aren't in Ontario... or Canada even. Whew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People like this are why I'm removing from the site, slowly but surely. It gets exhausting.


Agreed..

Too many trolls are squeezing under the radar.. Honestly I would like to see all handling related threads and pictures banned from the site.
If it's a thread discussing potent O/Ws with a dim witted new keeper it should be moderated heavily..
What's the point of trying to help if they wipe there nose with our advice.. I don't really see much point in posting anymore..   I keep all my exciting news, successes and failures close to my chest.  Lately people seem to only care about handling and dramatic threads. The interesting ones( the ones that we tend to learn from) get buried by the garbage.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## EulersK (Sep 25, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I keep all my exciting news, successes and failures close to my chest. People seem to only care about handling and dramatic threads. The interesting ones get buried by the garbage.


Absolutely. And that's what is irritating. Those that frequent this site know the basics that are brought up literally daily. It is those success/failure stories where small tidbits of knowledge get passed on. And that's why I said that I don't really learn too much on these forums anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Absolutely. And that's what is irritating. Those that frequent this site know the basics that are brought up literally daily. It is those success/failure stories where small tidbits of knowledge get passed on. And that's why I said that I don't really learn too much on these forums anymore.


Yup.. It's funny I edited my post to reiterate that point while you were posting.  Poec had warned that this would happen.. You have two main camps when it comes to Ts.. The casual hobbyists and the rest of us.. Arachnoboards has always been more of a serious site. Even though some of us more eccentric keepers( me) do post nonsense threads sometimes we still contribute more knowledge whether it's care and breeding or natural, taxonomic knowlede than trash. It's like playing Dark Souls.. It's fun to thrash a casual here and there but when there is no competition it's time play Ng+ offline..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 25, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Lately people seem to only care about handling and dramatic threads. The interesting ones( the ones that we tend to learn from) get buried by the garbage.


Something ive also noticed in my short time here.
I feel like some of my threads get ignored by a few of the seasoned people here that could provide useful information because they automatically group me in with the other (not so serious) newbies.
And im actually here to learn and further my own knowledge and perhaps even the hobby in general, if i make it that far.
My point is, some of the more serious newbies are being effected, as well. Its not just the people that have been here for years or more. I make jokes and get wrapped up in the garbage sometimes, yes, but its not why I'm here. I genuinely care and want to learn and the trolls make it difficult.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 25, 2017)

millz said:


> you mad bro


Man youve really gotta stop burning bridges before youve built them, I get where youre coming from with "proving youself" or proving others wrong or whatever exactly you are aiming for but this community is absolutely amazing and may have advice or may be able to help you further down the road in ways you cant imagine. Not to mention the people that breed and sell on site may not want to sell to you in future if this is how you orchestrate yourself on the site


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

I dunno, maybe I'm wrong, I only see things from this side but I feel like maybe there's too much going on here for the number of active moderators they have. Three years ago mods would frequently comment on threads and contribute. Now the only one I really see doing that is AphonopelmaTX. It's like the site has gotten to be too big of a monster with not enough keepers poking it back into place.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ediblepain (Sep 25, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Not to mention the people that breed and sell on site may not want to sell to you in future if this is how you orchestrate yourself on the site


Yep. I won't be selling to millz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Absolutely. I understand where he's coming from though. Nothing irks me faster than these cocky newbies buying an advanced OW, and acting like children. I've literally met six year olds with more tact and maturity. I dunno why it's such a common theme these days and why so many people here give the general advice that getting an advanced OW as a first T is fine "if you do the proper research" because THEY themselves haven't done the proper research about the person they're giving advice to. It's about more than reading up and watching well-sourced videos. Certain people are not cut out for this hobby because they lack key qualities like patience, responsibility, and the ability to fully comprehend actions & their subsequent consequences. I've said this before and I'll say it again-- there is BIOLOGICAL PROOF that teenagers are more prone to risk-taking and cannot fully think through their actions to what the plausible consequences are. They can think it, but it doesn't hold the weight that it does for an adult with a fully myelinated brain.
> 
> I'm not trying to be ageist. I've seen responsible teenage keepers here. @Biollantefan54 comes to mind. He was like 15 or so when I was here before my hiatus and he always seemed respectful and responsible when approaching this hobby. Unfortunately, a lot of teenagers are absolutely reckless and act without thinking and give the other teenagers a bad name. Stop recommending advanced Ts as a general rule when you do not know what that person is like. Even young adults and older adults can be irresponsible and foolhardy, I can think of a few off the top of my head. And they don't even have an excuse! Their brains are completely developed!
> 
> ...


im sorry but its post like this that irk me blah blah blah i got a old world who cares get over it i cant believe you guys still having tempertantrums over this if you didnt want me on the site NONE OF YOU WHO FEEL LIKE THIS SHOULD OF RESPONDED its that simple there where several people who commented nice thing and told me i made a mistake in a nice way and i wasnt rude to them but you select few are still whinning get over your self your not my mom i can get ANY animal i see fit too add to my collection this site is annoying im only still here to prove my h mac isnt gunna die

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

millz said:


> im sorry but its post like this that irk me blah blah blah i got a old world who cares get over it i cant believe you guys still having tempertantrums over this if you didnt want me on the site NONE OF YOU WHO FEEL LIKE THIS SHOULD OF RESPONDED its that simple there where several people who commented nice thing and told me i made a mistake in a nice way and i wasnt rude to them but you select few are still whinning get over your self your not my mom i can get ANY animal i see fit too add to my collection this site is annoying im only still here to prove my h mac isnt gunna die


The only child I see throwing a tantrum here is you, buckaroo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Man youve really gotta stop burning bridges before youve built them, I get where youre coming from with "proving youself" or proving others wrong or whatever exactly you are aiming for but this community is absolutely amazing and may have advice or may be able to help you further down the road in ways you cant imagine. Not to mention the people that breed and sell on site may not want to sell to you in future if this is how you orchestrate yourself on the site


doesnt matter spidersworld.eu ships to me and there cheaper than most of the breeders here but ik what you mean but still you cant lie theres alot of people here dragging it feeling butt hurt cause i got some thing i liked as a begginer and its working out fine proving there stupid statements wrong like who says i hope your tarantula dies on a spider site wth lol

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

The more you talk, the more you prove us right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> The only child I see throwing a tantrum here is you, buckaroo.


oh no a middle aged woman on a tarantula site thinks im a <edit>  what am i going to do oh nooo .... yea you tried it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 25, 2017)

millz said:


> oh no a middle aged woman on a tarantula site thinks im a d***  what am i going to do oh nooo .... yea you tried it


 Middle aged. The average lifespan of women is 81 years. So the middle of that would be....

No one is going to care either way if your H. mac lives or dies here, just to let you know. If that's the only thing tethering you to this plane of torment, well then don't let the door hit ya where the almighty & benevolent goddess 0.1 P. muticus split ya. PBUH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## millz (Sep 25, 2017)

ediblepain said:


> Yep. I won't be selling to millz.


ok.. want a cookie? <edit>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh my, now this is entertainment. 


One thing to add, if you only wanted positive crap responses, you shouldn't have posted on a public forum.


I swear, no one tell him about ordering from Europe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 25, 2017)

@millz   it's against forum rules to personally insult another member.  Creative as your insult was..

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah damn, I think I made the troll mad.. there goes my like/dislike ratio..

Smh. There is no improvement without criticism. My advice is not unnessasarily blunt or rude here, you need to get a grip.


@millz  what did I do? Give advice? Laugh at your tantrums? 
Stop responding, and I'm gone.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nobody is bad here that I know of lol but some are stuck in their ways... Only advice I'd give you is learn what positive criticism is, bad vibes from people should be ignored my friend

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 25, 2017)

This has rapidly devolved into one of those threads i was talking about that prevents the more serious, polite, grateful people from getting the help they may need. I think it might be time to close this thread down.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 25, 2017)

Millz, I'm still waiting for the enclosure pic...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm afraid you are rewarding bad behaviour.  I was civil in my responses, but I'm getting close to the breaking point. I don't suffer teens that gladly to begin with to be honest. I used to be one, ya know, and remember well the arrogance so many of us had.

Look, if somebody with common sense does not jump in, who will? We are not a group who in general enables people.
Al a person needs to do is do a search for this sort of subject, and they should quickly realize that the returns are not going to be encouraging. I took it easy and tried to be reasonable, but I think it was the whole lying to a medical professional to be perturbing. nevermind the fact that if one is bitten by an OW, chances are high they will be yowling too loud from the result to be able to even care if they told the truth. So the machismo thing put me off quite a bit as well. Plus most doctors worth their diploma would be suspicious. And does he think his parents would go along with his story at the risk of improper medical treatment?

I don't give a hoot about whatever the feud between you and Venom is about, but it gives me a "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" vibe. Mainly because if Venom insulted anybody, he insulted the OP, and if that OP is as grown-up as he claims to be, he can take care of himself- Hint- "You're not my mom"...bad way to debate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> wow that sounds like alot of work is it worth it? what would happen if i orderd without going through that proccess


It most certainly IS a lot of work. Most definitely worth it. What would happen? You can go to jail. It's illegal, period. In addition to aiding in destroying our hobby. If you care any bit for this hobby and being able to keep your tarantulas, you will ONLY want to do things the legal way. How this is not obvious, is just mind boggling to me. SMH  

Debby

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 26, 2017)

Note the title above. Insult Debby at your own peril.   Really, though, don't.

(Inside joke alert)

She'll sic Molly Ringwald on you. Molly is terrible. As a teen she was a menace.

Gah! I invoked the name of Molly Ringwald! AND insulted her! Now she'll never consider my screenplay for "Pretty in Pinktoe", a romantic teen-comedy about a girl and her Avicularia!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## PidderPeets (Sep 26, 2017)

I literally have no information or advice to offer, because I quite frankly don't wanna get involved in any of this (lurking has been interesting though). But for the sake of the moderators, I'd at least like to ask that you maybe tone down the cursing a bit, as it's against forum rules. Plus, it's a bit frustrating as someone reading through the thread to see "such and such <edit> blah blah blah"

I'd also like to remind you that there are still people waiting on enclosure pics. Not to judge or target, but to visually affirm that it's needs are being met and to offer constructive criticism if need be. It's only natural to want to confirm something with your own eyes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Sep 26, 2017)

Is this the most <edit>ed ever thread? Or were there other threads I missed that were even more provoking?

If OP doesn't want to show the enclosure stop asking him. I'm pretty sure he has his reasons for not uploding a pic of that... despite all the things he wants to prove suitability of the enclosure doesn't seem one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Sep 26, 2017)

boina said:


> Is this the most <edit>ed ever thread? Or were there other threads I missed that were even more provoking?
> 
> If OP doesn't want to show the enclosure stop asking him. I'm pretty sure he has his reasons for not uploding a pic of that... despite all the things he wants to prove suitability of the enclosure doesn't seem one of them.


It's certainly the most <edit>ed thread I've ever seen. But I haven't been here a super long time. Lol.

It honestly didn't occur to me that he might just not want to show it. That's a very good point. I'm very prone to forgetting things and missing comments myself, so I tend to assume other people are the same as me and need reminders


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

Arachnopets said:


> It most certainly IS a lot of work. Most definitely worth it. What would happen? You can go to jail. It's illegal, period. In addition to aiding in destroying our hobby. If you care any bit for this hobby and being able to keep your tarantulas, you will ONLY want to do things the legal way. How this is not obvious, is just mind boggling to me. SMH
> 
> Debby


I'm actually not even sure if the paperwork could be done by someone under the age of eighteen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 26, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I'm actually not even sure if the paperwork could be done by someone under the age of eighteen.


*this* person under eighteen. There are lots of teenagers on here that are perfectly able to fill out forms

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> *this* person under eighteen. There are lots of teenagers on here that are perfectly able to fill out forms


Yeah, but I'm not sure how that would work legally, at least in the US. I'm not sure that people under eighteen could import venomous animals. I mean, you can't buy tobacco or even do the beast with two backs without worry unless both partners are over eighteen. Some state laws have a little wiggle room for the latter. You can't purchase alcohol until you're 21 here. I just dunno if those sort of restrictions would apply to importing venomous animals without being a legal adult.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 26, 2017)

"Beast with two backs"? Some Old World species? See, THAT'S why we prefer to use scientific names!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> "Beast with two backs"? Some Old World species? See, THAT'S why we prefer to use scientific names!


Oops, sorry. Intercoursa sp. "Ouchie" is the species I was alluding to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> oh no a middle aged woman on a tarantula site thinks im a <edit>  what am i going to do oh nooo .... yea you tried it


This middle aged woman thinks that <edit> too. And my guess is that that there is no shortage of us.
See, the benefit of reaching that glorious realm of middle age is that you have seen a great deal of idiots come and go and you can usually identify them from a mile off and give them a wide berth. You're just an arrogant wannabe tough guy who has no other way to prove his masculinity without the aid of a big, hairy, spider. You're a dime a dozen, wannabe tough guy... a dime a dozen.     And nobody beyond a couple of airheaded young girls is impressed.
You're not unlike the guy whining at the last expo begging to be told what he can do about getting rid of the dizziness, nausea, and pain from the Poecilotheria bite he earned from handling his P.regalis over a week earlier. Big tough guy with the scary tarantula - until he is a whining baby begging someone to take his boo boo away.
You want to even see middle age, wannabe tough guy? Then listen to people who have far more experience, and common sense, than you do. And learn how to spell already!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1 | Meh 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## millz (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> so then why are you still here if you already gave advice bye you and miss moxie can go





Staehilomyces said:


> Millz, I'm still waiting for the enclosure pic...





VanessaS said:


> This middle aged woman thinks that <edit> too. And my guess is that that there is no shortage of us.
> See, the benefit of reaching that glorious realm of middle age is that you have seen a great deal of idiots come and go and you can usually identify them from a mile off and give them a wide berth. You're just an arrogant wannabe tough guy who has no other way to prove his masculinity without the aid of a big, hairy, spider. You're a dime a dozen, wannabe tough guy... a dime a dozen.     And nobody beyond a couple of airheaded young girls is impressed.
> You're not unlike the guy whining at the last expo begging to be told what he can do about getting rid of the dizziness, nausea, and pain from the Poecilotheria bite he earned from handling his P.regalis over a week earlier. Big tough guy with the scary tarantula - until he is a whining baby begging someone to take his boo boo away.
> You want to even see middle age, wannabe tough guy? Then listen to people who have far more experience, and common sense, than you do. And learn how to spell already!


i know how to spell i just dont correct my mistakes on a spider site and secondly owning tarantulas doesnt impress any one every one thinks im weird cause i buy them i dont think its tough i just want a zoo in my house and i didnt read the rest of your post cause your comments dont intrest me


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> i know how to spell i just dont correct my mistakes on a spider site and secondly owning tarantulas doesnt impress any one every one thinks im weird cause i buy them i dont think its tough i just want a zoo in my house and i didnt read the rest of your post cause your comments dont intrest me


Interested you enough to respond to it.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## millz (Sep 26, 2017)

hello children the very bestt tarantula keeper is back... better than the pros you already  know  diy enclosure rigth there



miss moxie said:


> Interested you enough to respond to it.


hahahahahahaha very clever



Arachnopets said:


> It most certainly IS a lot of work. Most definitely worth it. What would happen? You can go to jail. It's illegal, period. In addition to aiding in destroying our hobby. If you care any bit for this hobby and being able to keep your tarantulas, you will ONLY want to do things the legal way. How this is not obvious, is just mind boggling to me. SMH
> 
> Debby


listen i didnt know it was illegal to do it without papers i will get them for now ill just buy in us

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 2 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> hahahahahahaha very clever


Thanks. I think I'm rather clever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 26, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Thanks. I think I'm rather clever.


How to kill the troll? Don't feed it. He won't change. He doesn't want to learn from the wiser, let him be with his own stupidity. He'll have to learn the hard way.

P.S.: That's a cool avatar!


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> hello children the very bestt tarantula keeper is back... better than the pros you already  know  diy enclosure rigth there


Ah, damn... I don't want, but I have to ask for the sake of the spider... any ventilation?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Sep 26, 2017)

I haven't been on this forum but very long but I have enough of online message board experience to notice that this seems like another classic "I didn't get the response I wanted so I am going to act out in a juvenile way" thread. Sadly the welfare of an animal is involved. Millz, seek all the reactions you want attacking peoples ages and what not, the response you got was based on people's dedication to T keeping and genuine care for these animals. I hope you have put the sling in a proper set up and good luck with your minimal experience.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> hello children the very bestt tarantula keeper is back... better than the pros you already  know  diy enclosure rigth there


Nothing to climb on. No ventilation. Needs some work.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dismal set up. I can't imagine that that's the actual cage. I bet this is just another sad trolling attempt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Dismal set up. I can't imagine that that's the actual cage. I bet this is just another sad trolling attempt.


Agreed. OP, send us a picture of your H. maculata holding today's newspaper or it's all a lie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 26, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah, but I'm not sure how that would work legally, at least in the US. I'm not sure that people under eighteen could import venomous animals. I mean, you can't buy tobacco or even do the beast with two backs without worry unless both partners are over eighteen. Some state laws have a little wiggle room for the latter. You can't purchase alcohol until you're 21 here. I just dunno if those sort of restrictions would apply to importing venomous animals without being a legal adult.


Ah, had not looked at it that way. I thought you were referring to the intellectual capabilities of teenagers 


MGery92 said:


> Ah, damn... I don't want, but I have to ask for the sake of the spider... any ventilation?


Bingo!


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> hello children the very bestt tarantula keeper is back... better than the pros you already  know  diy enclosure rigth there


An eight year old at the last expo did a better job than that and he walked in not knowing a thing about tarantulas.
Even though they tend to stick closer to the ground when young, they should be given a vertical piece of cork bark. The trick is not to have to rehouse them more than absolutely necessary. If they are given spiderling and juvenile appropriate containers, with both some floor space for when they are really young and vertical space when they reach that juvenile stage when they want it - that limits the amount of times you have to rehouse and risk losing your tarantula... since you are a very good candidate for that happening to. Plus, it is less stressful for them. You should try to make it so that the next enclosure it goes into is their permanent adult home... if they are still around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1 | Meh 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Ah, had not looked at it that way. I thought you were referring to the intellectual capabilities of teenagers


Hah, no! I don't think they're -stupid- I just think they can make some really stupid choices and -act- stupid. There's a difference between being stupid and acting stupidly. We can all act stupidly. We're human, after all.


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stop feeding this Thread. Let it fade.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## millz (Sep 26, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> Stop feeding this Thread. Let it fade.


this thread isnt a troll im going to be posting my hmacs life in here hate me or not i know you guys want too see that



MGery92 said:


> Ah, damn... I don't want, but I have to ask for the sake of the spider... any ventilation?


you need ventilation? 


lol jk but yea the lid has a million holes in it i tried putting on the side but i broke two containers trying

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> you need ventilation?
> 
> 
> lol jk but yea the lid has a million holes in it i tried putting on the side but i broke two containers trying


I assume you stabbed it with a screwdriver?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 26, 2017)

You just need to add something for it to climb on (preferably cork bark).


----------



## millz (Sep 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I assume you stabbed it with a screwdriver?


a fork



Staehilomyces said:


> You just need to add something for it to climb on (preferably cork bark).


ok on it thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> a fork


In all seriousness, you should use a needle held over a candle flame or purchase a cheap variable temperature soldering iron and use the lowest setting for very thin plastic like a deli container. I use a soldering iron to add ventilation to all of my enclosures.







Those enclosures are also a good example of what your set up for an H. mac should look like, but with substrate that is more moist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## millz (Sep 26, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> In all seriousness, you should use a needle held over a candle flame or purchase a cheap variable temperature soldering iron and use the lowest setting for very thin plastic like a deli container. I use a soldering iron to add ventilation to all of my enclosures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will copy your enclosure


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2017)

millz said:


> a fork


Even better. 
In the dark days before I purchased a soldering iron, I used to heat a small screwdriver over a candle and melt holes like that. I recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Sep 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure. Because that -is- something people talk about when working with T. stirmi. He's just a kid, it's plausible he just assimilated that into this.


I'm younger than him and haven't ever had a tarantula and even I know that this is a bad idea.



Tim Benzedrine said:


> Hey! I don't share credit! It was I, and I alone!
> 
> Actually, I remarked to somebody during another kerfluffle that my nonsense would probably look pretty good these days. Maybe it was in the infamous "bass guitar" thread...


I remember that (pokie handling, right?). It was interesting and disturbing all at the same time.



miss moxie said:


> In all seriousness, you should use a needle held over a candle flame or purchase a cheap variable temperature soldering iron and use the lowest setting for very thin plastic like a deli container. I use a soldering iron to add ventilation to all of my enclosures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used simple sewing pins for lids in the thicker deli cups, which is more convenient than the fire/soldering iron, but they don't work for the sides. They do work on the flimsier cups and medicine bottles, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Nonnack (Sep 27, 2017)

I struggled through few pages of this thread, and...
http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/a6/a6a9722f63354077fa0f6ddd60533fac9851d72a8192ec25b3dcb8c87193844c.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 27, 2017)

This thread is still going?!?! Lololololol

How much did you pay for that OBT? Sling, juvie, or adult?

Your H mac sling will burrow and make dirt curtains.

This whole thing is negative attention seeking, from both sides honestly. Laughable...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Swoop (Sep 28, 2017)

This thread is fantastic.  Heroes, villains, a strong female lead, an Italian jester, dangerous beasts, and beloved mentor characters like EulersK riding off into the sunset to parts unknown.  Top notch, riveting stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Sep 28, 2017)

Swoop said:


> This thread is fantastic.  Heroes, villains, a strong female lead, an Italian jester, dangerous beasts, and beloved mentor characters like EulersK riding off into the sunset to parts unknown.  Top notch, riveting stuff


I'm thinking blockbuster trilogy, summer 2019.  We'll have to get it fast tracked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## millz (Sep 29, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> This thread is still going?!?! Lololololol
> 
> How much did you pay for that OBT? Sling, juvie, or adult?
> 
> ...


i ended up not getting it i was going to trade my pacman frog for it and yea atleast some one sees its not just me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 29, 2017)

millz said:


> i ended up not getting it i was going to trade my pacman frog for it and yea atleast some one sees its not just me


It's not just you...wait did you just admit that you're seeking negative attention?


----------

